# My first haul from MAC! 25% off!



## hippie_ippie (Jan 30, 2009)

Back Row, L to R:
MSF Soft and Gentle, So Ceylon, Petticoat, MSF Natural in Medium

Intriguing Scarlet Holiday 2008 Palette
Powerpoint Eye Pencil

Lipstick, L to R:
High Tea, Cremesheen in Modesty

Nymphette Lipglass
Full Lash Curler







MSF Petticoat





MSF So Ceylon





MSF Soft and Gentle


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 31, 2009)

nice stuff and great camera!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 31, 2009)

Cute haul. Which cam do you have? I'm on the lookout for a new one.


----------



## hippie_ippie (Jan 31, 2009)

Its a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FS3! Wow I'm surprised because this is a really budget model (and foolproof too, there isn't much settings to tweak!) but I would really recommend the DMC-FS5 though!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 31, 2009)

lovely haul!


----------



## gracilejenn (Feb 1, 2009)

I love looking at MSF's!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 1, 2009)

great buys!! I didn't take advantage of the deal, but glad you did


----------



## iloveulta2 (Feb 1, 2009)

how did you get 25 percent off?


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 2, 2009)

Beautiful MSF's


----------



## fiercemy (Feb 2, 2009)

wow what beautiful shades. great haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## cuiran (Feb 5, 2009)

super nice haul...


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice Haul.....missed the 25% off sale.....should be getting my pro card soon though.....


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice haul, but how'd ya get 25% off?? I want a sale, lol!


----------

